# Grand Canyon March 27th. Dry suit or wet suit???



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

If you have a drysuit, take it. That water is cold and weather can be unpredictable that time of year.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't own either.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Rafting or kayaking?

Rich Phillips


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rafting, thanks Rich.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Check out kayakacademy.com. They rent drysuits.
http://www.kayakacademy.com/pages/store/rental.html


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

A lot depends on your personal thermostat and the weather. We did an early March trip. Started out in wind and snow flurries and ended in 75degree sunny bliss. I never felt the need for anything more than fleece under splash pants and top (plus a good hat) but less active people with less tolerance for cold would have loved a dry suit. I would say that it nobody on our trip actually NEEDED a drysuit, but thats just my take. Unless you hit a shitstorm of cold weather you should be able to get by with good layers and WP outer. I dont recommend wetsuits, they just are too clamy for an extended trip. again my opinion. However there is no store so bring what you need


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

Depends if you are rowing or riding. I rode most of the way and used a wet suit and splash gear that time of year. There were days I was very cold, but most of the time it was fine. If you are rowing you'd definitely be fine with just a wet suit along. We didn't however have any really cold days on our trip.


----------



## Ed Stark (Aug 23, 2006)

Rig to flip and dress to swim. Neoprene doesn't seem to dry out unless weather is very favorable. Clammy is right! I vote drysuit!


----------



## arkriverrat (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi, 
Not sure what level of experience you have with potential cold, big water, and mishaps, but after my last trip down I will wear my drysuit religiously on the big water days or in inclimate weather. When we flipped boats I was able to help work through some nasty situations, not be shivering and worthless on the beach (term used generously) in large part because I was warm and dry inside my drysuit. 
Tim


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Tim and Ed have nailed it. I would only add that passengers in a raft don't have the benefit of staying warm from exertion, and yet they get just as -- if not more -- wet from the waves. Their comfort is important, and often is more difficult to maintain than that of the person rowing.

That time of year (at least on the upper half), I'd go for a dry suit or very good set of splash gear, with layers of poly underneath. You might not judge them necessary every day, but having them available would be useful. However, the splash suit/poly combo is going to be far less value if the person goes in the water. And that's a possibility you can't discount, even as early as House Rock.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Keep a Jetboil handy for quick hot drinks. 
As stated: weather goes from cold to hot quickly in the canyon


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Forget the wetsuit - They act like an evaporative cooler when wet and the breeze is blowing. A drysuit packs down to the size of a grapefruit and can make a huge difference in how comfortable you are on your trip. Even if you never need to get it out, it's worth having. The drysuit's probably the most critical piece of personal gear (after a PFD) you can have for enjoying a trip down there during the shoulder seasons.

If you're rowing/riding a 14' boat, you'll want to wear it every day.

As for the jetboil, that's a great idea. Alternatively you could fill a thermos full of hot tea each morning as well.

Bite the bullet and buy one, if you live in Colorado, you'll have plenty of opportunity to wear it again (and again...)

Have a fun trip!

-AH


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

I would also add two cents for the dry suit. They are way more comfortable to haul gear on and off boats and getting simple camp chores done. Its way easier to set up a tent or a shelter in a dry suit than a wet suit.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

As always you all come through with great advice. I plan on buying a used drysuit. Thanks a million!


----------

